# Osteoarthritis Treatment Dubai



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello There

I was wondering if anybody in this forum has (or knows someone that has) Osteoarthritis and how they got/get it treated in Dubai? 


I'd be really grateful if anyone has any information on this.

Many thanks 

Stimpy


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

And also how much it costs

Many thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I was just diagnosed with early onset in my left knee. By chance, I found out I had a Baker's Cyst in my knee. I was referred to an orthopedic surgeon at Medcare Orthopaedics Hospital but actually found out the surgeon who had operated on my back did knees so I saw him. I thought I would have to have an MRI but he sent me for x-rays and then explained the cyst was not the issue I had been led to believe but it has pushed my kneecap to one side slightly and prescribed three months of Glucosamime and phsyio and said I only need to go back if my knee bothers me, but it is early onset of osteoarthritis, probably caused by the amount of CV I did before my back decided to crumble . Hope that helps a little,


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I was just diagnosed with early onset in my left knee. By chance, I found out I had a Baker's Cyst in my knee. I was referred to an orthopedic surgeon at Medcare Orthopaedics Hospital but actually found out the surgeon who had operated on my back did knees so I saw him. I thought I would have to have an MRI but he sent me for x-rays and then explained the cyst was not the issue I had been led to believe but it has pushed my kneecap to one side slightly and prescribed three months of Glucosamime and phsyio and said I only need to go back if my knee bothers me, but it is early onset of osteoarthritis, probably caused by the amount of CV I did before my back decided to crumble . Hope that helps a little,


Thanks for your reply BedouGirl that's really helpful, same thing has happened to me, I got my results back yesterday and have been in pain. Have to have MCAT scan in UK but I'm currently using a knee support on my leg. Trying to avoid using painkillers and won't take them with me to Dubai because of the restrictions on medication. If you don't mind me asking how much did your treatment cost?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have very good medical insurance through my company so can't say. Sorry! Seeing you are still there, bring all your reports and CDs of scans with you. Even if it's a pre-existing condition, you may find your insurance is medical history disregarded. The doctor here will prescribe the medication you need and you can bring your medicines here with a stamped copy of the script. It won't be an issue. You can bring in around thirty days' worth. Pack it in your hand luggage in case your hold bags get lost. The last thing you need is to be in pain when you are starting a new job.


----------

